# YIPPEEE . . . . I'm off the starting blocks



## shaz_ck (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Everyone.

I've just come back from a meeting with my consultant this evening (after having tubal surgery in Jan 06) and I now have my prescription for Metformin and Clomid...... and I am so excited I could scream  

I know that a lot of you have been taking the pills for a while and are really fed up with no results, but for that last year I have been waiting for first my lap and dye and then to have my blocked tube removed that I have felt that any attempts were just a waste of time.  Although DP and I have enjoyed trying.  BUT NOW our efforts can really be put to the test.

Now doubt that I, like some of you, will be feeling fed up as AF arrives, but I haven't had the excitement or dread of the waiting game each month because I've known it was never going to happen.

I am feeling so happy this evening I just want to tell everybody..... and hopefully some of my excitement and joy will rub off on to you all and remind you just what it is that we are hoping and praying for.

I have really benefited from chatting with people on this site and reading of everyone's experiences and I am glad that I can finally become a true member of the Clomid page.

Thank you all for reading and please please please stay positive.  

Shaz


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Shaz and welcome OFFICIALLY! to the clomid girls!!  

I'm a fellow clomid and met taker and I only started met in jan.  see you around and good luck!  xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Shaz

Hiya hun....sending you loads of       for your first cycle....  Enjoy all the  

Hugs


Sarah


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey Shaz

 and welcome to the wacky world of the clomid chicks!

I'm a clomid + met girl too - any q's just shout!

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Shaz and Welcome!

I'm sure taking the two together will work for you. What dosage are you on of each of them?

Take care and good luck  

xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Shaz

Wishing you luck and   vibes hope the Met & Clomid work for you.

Binty


----------



## petal pie (Jan 27, 2006)

Welcome and good luck!!!!!
I know exactly how you feel! I was so excited for starting my clomid and met. Its a rollercoaster of rides like you expect. I have gone from excitement to disappointment to hoping etc. Its great to know that this could work and that bms is more worthwhile as you start the meds. 
As for the side effects there are lots of girls that can sympathise here with you. Mine are different to my last cycle so there is a possibility that they will change all the time. Keep on in there and when ever you start having the side effects just keep on thinking positive of what its all for!!!
Looking forward to hearing how it all goes for you!
Love petal pie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## shaz_ck (Oct 28, 2005)

Thank you everyone for all your support.

I popped along to the chemist today to get my prescription (three months worth for the clomid and one month for the met) got home and only found three pills for the clomid, so they had read it as three tablets and not three months.  Don't think I would have got very far with that.  But it's all sorted now.

I've don't think I have ever been more excited to see AF as I am now and it is only a day or so away.  After that will be lots of   and       and on to the   pills.

Still really excited.

Good luck to you all.  Fingers crossed for each and everyone of you.

Shaz


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

what on earth did they think 3 tablets would do!!!!  
fingers crossed and good luck  
best tip i could give you is to take the clomid just before bed, you sleep through a lot of the side effects xxx


----------



## shaz_ck (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks for that Flowerpot.

I know that you are not ready to hear this right now but I am so excited at the moment.  After three years of waiting for ops and knowing nothing is going to work I get to take my first   pill tomorrow.  I have warned DP of the side effect and he is really looking forward to it (Not).  He said whats the point of taking   pills it you are going to turn into something unbearable.  Still I don't think he will say no to the    He can tend to work away quite a lot so know I have to tell him you are ok to go next week but the week after I want you home.  So he has been given his orders.

I think if the s/e are bad he will tend to go away that week from then on ha ha ha.

Thanks for tip will give it a go and try not to forget them.  I'm also taking vitamins etc so feel like I rattle at the moment.

Chin up and keep taking the pills.

Love 

Shaz


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Good luck witgh your first round.  I fell pg after 1 month of met but unfortunately m/c,  I am now waiting after finishing my first round of clomid, blood test mon.  Not sure if it has wroked as scans inconclusive.  The s/e were not so bad, take them early eve is my recommendation, I took them at bedtime one night and hardly slept a wink.  I had vivid dreams and itchy skin-still do, but escaped the mood swings, DH may disagree!!!
Good luck   
strawbs xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hiya Shaz,

Good Luck with the Clomid, when do you start taking it?

Jo xx


----------



## shaz_ck (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi 

I took my first   pill yesterday evening.  Went to bed not knowing what to expect, but I guess it must take a while to get in to your system as I felt fine.  A couple of people advised to take them at night/evening so that you can sleep through any of the s/e.  So hopefully I won't get anything too bad.

This is my first month for ages that I am actually in with a chance, so will be as nervous as anything waiting to see at the end of the month.

Jo - as you said in a previous message it is good to keep in touch with someone in a similar situation and around the same age.

Fingers crossed for us all.  

Shaz


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Shaz,
I read on here to take it in the evenings to reduce any s/e and it def helps.
I've had hot flushes and bloating, but nothing too bad so far. Feel very tired though, think that could be Clomid?!

Hopefully you wont have anything too bad either    BFN. Jo xx


----------

